# Phrag ‘China Dragon’



## kitfox (Nov 14, 2020)

One of the prizes from my last adventure into the Woodstream jungle. Two blooms, one spike-for maybe a day or two! Wasn’t familiar with this hybrid, but it looks like it takes the “climbing” habit from mama besseae.


----------



## abax (Nov 14, 2020)

Lovely China Dragon! Mine hasn't started climbing yet. Fingers crossed that it won't...I have enough
climbing Phrags. to chase.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 14, 2020)

I have an ancient besseae that I purchased from a Mr. Kovach at Southwind Orchids back in the 90’s. It is a true vine! If I would stop dividing it, I think I could wallpaper my home in living green!


----------



## blondie (Nov 15, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 15, 2020)

I did not know China Dragon was a climber! Hmm. I am rethinking its placement on my wish list


----------



## kitfox (Nov 15, 2020)

This fan has three new growths emerging. I will learn a lot from them about it’s nature!


----------



## KateL (Nov 15, 2020)

kitfox said:


> I have an ancient besseae that I purchased from a Mr. Kovach at Southwind Orchids back in the 90’s. It is a true vine! If I would stop dividing it, I think I could wallpaper my home in living green!


THE Mr. James Michael Kovach?


----------



## kitfox (Nov 15, 2020)

KateL said:


> THE Mr. James Michael Kovach?



Yes, and I have such fond memories of meeting him. His greenhouse was in a remote part of the Virginia countryside, and it felt a little like an expedition just locating it.

I visited twice (well before that beautiful purplish-pink beast) and I liken him to another couple of botany adventurers I have been fortunate enough to meet, Dan Hinkley and Tony Avent. Just like those two, he found his love, and I am sure none of the trio have any regrets. IMHO, Michael was just about a decade off in his timing. I certainly could have listened to him for hours, even back then in the 90s. Now, I am sure I could listen for days!

No hackles have been raised, I hope!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------



## KateL (Nov 15, 2020)

kitfox said:


> Yes, and I have such fond memories of meeting him. His greenhouse was in a remote part of the Virginia countryside, and it felt a little like an expedition just locating it.
> 
> I visited twice (well before that beautiful purplish-pink beast) and I liken him to another couple of botany adventurers I have been fortunate enough to meet, Dan Hinkley and Tony Avent. Just like those two, he found his love, and I am sure none of the trio have any regrets. IMHO, Michael was just about a decade off in his timing. I certainly could have listened to him for hours, even back then in the 90s. Now, I am sure I could listen for days!
> 
> No hackles have been raised, I hope!


No, of course no hackles. I think it's kind of cool.


----------



## abax (Nov 15, 2020)

I think I might be just a bit envious. ;>)


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 15, 2020)

kitfox said:


> Yes, and I have such fond memories of meeting him. His greenhouse was in a remote part of the Virginia countryside, and it felt a little like an expedition just locating it.
> 
> I visited twice (well before that beautiful purplish-pink beast) and I liken him to another couple of botany adventurers I have been fortunate enough to meet, Dan Hinkley and Tony Avent. Just like those two, he found his love, and I am sure none of the trio have any regrets. IMHO, Michael was just about a decade off in his timing. I certainly could have listened to him for hours, even back then in the 90s. Now, I am sure I could listen for days!
> 
> No hackles have been raised, I hope!


I love eccentric and controversial figures in the orchid world... they bring a spicy taste to the proper orchid regulations, worthy of lengthy conversations with some tea and biscuits.


----------



## kitfox (Nov 15, 2020)

Southwind wasn’t terribly far from you, abax, I wonder if he is still there? A google search shows it is still in Goldvein, VA. Dr. Goldner at Woodstream talked like he was still around, but the conversation drifted off to kovachii nomenclature and provenance, and I didn’t try to steer it back.

As I said above, he is a fascinating gentleman with that seemingly rare ability to sit down and engage with you as if he had nothing else to do. Memorable. And exceedingly rare these days.


----------

